# Microsoft SQL - Spalten zusammenfassen?



## Flo_2001 (15. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

das Problem ist schwer zu erklären, darum kopier ich euch einfach mal ein Beispiel rein:

SQL-Script:

SELECT TOP 100 PERCENT dbo.ADRESSEN.SUCHWORT, dbo.ADRKOMMU.NAME, dbo.ADRKOMMU.MEDIUM, dbo.ADRKOMMU.MEDIUMNR
FROM dbo.ADRESSEN INNER JOIN
dbo.ADRKOMMU ON dbo.ADRESSEN.ROWADRESSEN = dbo.ADRKOMMU.ROWADRESSEN
WHERE (dbo.ADRESSEN.SUCHWORT = 'DIGIBRIEMKUTSCHUSS')


Lierfert:

SUCHWORT NAME MEDIUM MEDIUMNR
DIGIBRIEMKUTSCHUSS Jochen Briem Telefon <Telefonnummer>
DIGIBRIEMKUTSCHUSS Jochen Briem mobil <Handynummer>


so jetzt meine Frage:

ist es irgendwie möglich die Daten so auszugeben:

SUCHWORT NAME mobil Telefon
DIGIBRIEMKUTSCHUSS Dieter Kutschus<Handynummer><Telefonnummer>

Also wenn der Name eine Telefonnummer sowie eine Mobilnummer hat, soll das SQL Script nicht 2 Spalten zurückgeben sondern nur eine, in der beide Werte stehen.

Ich bin noch im Anfängerstadium mit meinen SQL Kenntnissen, daher weiß ich nicht, ob man das überhaupt mit SQL realisieren kann.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

MfG
Flo


----------



## Flo_2001 (18. Oktober 2004)

weiß keiner was?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (18. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Versuchs mal so:

```
select spalte1 + spalte2 from tabelle
```

Das "+" ist der Operator den SQL Server zur String Concatenation (Verkettung) verwendet.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Flo_2001 (20. Oktober 2004)

hm so kann ich 2 Zeilen zusammenfügen, aber ich müsste die Spalten zusammenfügen.
Hab ein Bisschen damit rumgespielt, aber bekomme leider nicht das Ergebnis das ich gern hätte 

ich habe das stichwort pivot bzw kreuztabelle aufgeschnappt, nur kann ich relativ wenig damit anfangen, kann mir dazu vielleicht jemand was sagen?


----------

